# New treatment?



## Not myself (Dec 2, 2018)

Could this be a possible treatment for DP/DR. https://retrainingthebrain.com/Would like to hear people's thoughts. Look at the success stories.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've just looked into this and the cheapest video course is $249.95!

When I first looked at it I thought it might be interesting as there was a book option, but having just read reviews it is one of those books that talks all around the method, is full of testimonials selling the main product, but does not actually tell you anything. In other words it's all a sales pitch. I've read books like this before, and like the reviewers on amazon, was left feeling cheated. I almost bought it and I'm glad I didn't!

So, sadly this looks like another of those unscrupulous programmes designed to wring money out of vulnerable people. There might be something to it, but I'm not willing or able to spend $250 to find out.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Sounds like bullshit, I don’t believe that this “treatment “ will work


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, there's no information that cannot be put in an affordable paperback. This business model, from Linden, Harrison etc, is targeting people in a desperate position, and they should be ashamed of themselves, because many people with these difficulties are on a low budget because of these problems. I've read a totally vapid book by Linden, and even one by Francine Shapiro, she of EMDR.

The funny thing is, I reckon it would actually boost sales of their programmes if they did put their methods in an affordable book, but they wont because they are all about exploitation for cash.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't understand why these books are legal at all. Some kinda administration should know that it is anti scientist bullshit. But no, they admit it and cost... what the hell is going on with that world. Shame...


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm not saying there's nothing to them, I'm sure they all have a method or central point, but it's usually a simple one that should not cost hundreds of dollars.

For instance, the Linden Method is basically forget about it and distract yourself - Paul David's At Last A life is better. Harris Harrington is all about toxic shame and emotional abuse - Terry Dixon's Evolving Self Confidence is a good alternative, and both are affordable paperbacks.

This approach seems to be a collection of methods, involving CBT, NLP and polyvagal theory.


----------

